# Snake Identification



## Ozzy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,
Just a quick question about this snake. I just found it on my driveway, i live on the outskirts of Toowoomba (southeast queensland) and have never seen a snake like it before. It has a very peculiar yellow and brown splotch on its head and its eyes are very hard to distinguish. It is probably only 30cm long, maybe a bit shorter. Does anyone have any idea what it is from my couple of less than successful photographs?

Thanks for the help!

Ozzy


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 1, 2007)

Golden Crown Snake i think. Either way it's gorgeous.

Simone.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like a winner Simone.. Mildy venemous...


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 1, 2007)

It's a beautiful animal though isnt it spilota_variegata?????????? I've always been a fan of .......are hell who am i kidding. I love them all. But always had a thing for the Golden Crowns and Red Naped Snakes and things like that. I even like the Curl Snakes.

Simone.


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 1, 2007)

Great, thanks for the help guys. It is a nice looking snake, i just didn't know how close i could get to it 

Ozzy.


----------



## WILDEY (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it is a Southern Dwarf Crowned snake( Cacophis krefftii). It looks to be in good condition - they grow to about 345mm.Nice snake


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like a White Crowned Snake (Cacophis harriettae) to me, unless my monitor is playing up.


----------



## Troy 1000 (Mar 1, 2007)

I would agree with Mr bredli


----------



## -Peter (Mar 1, 2007)

yup, Bozo is on the money
http://www.qm.qld.gov.au/features/snakes/snakedetail.asp?TaxName=Cacophis+harriettae


----------



## slim6y (Mar 1, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> It's a beautiful animal though isnt it spilota_variegata?????????? I've always been a fan of .......are hell who am i kidding. I love them all. But always had a thing for the Golden Crowns and Red Naped Snakes and things like that. I even like the Curl Snakes.
> 
> Simone.



Isn't spilota_variegata a carpet python? 

Beautiful snake Ozzy!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 2, 2007)

its a cute snake


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 2, 2007)

i agree that its a white crowned snake


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 2, 2007)

white crown snake.


----------



## junglemad (Mar 2, 2007)

everyone correct 
take two points
spilota guesser miss a turn


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 2, 2007)

I would say White Crown Snake.I looked at some pics in some books and it definetely one.
Mitch


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 2, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> It's a beautiful animal though isnt it spilota_variegata??????????
> Simone.



I was referring to the person calling himself spilota variegata. 

Simone.


----------

